# REK-O-KUT Rondine Rebirth



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a little project I did for my buddy Carter. I polished the platter and buffed out the plinth.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I added some 3M dampening tape to the underside to help reduce rumble.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I cut some tiger maple for a new cabinet.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Almost finished here. I secured the plinth to the cabinet with polished stainless steel button head cap screws.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is the back. I added an IEC connector, RCA jacks and a ground lug.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The finished table with a vintage arm.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Man, this is so awesome! I'm totally psyched that this forum was started. I'm a total beginner when it comes to these amplifier projects but I'm starting one right now. Mine will not be in the same league as any of yours but I'm just really happy to have a forum here on HTS. I've tried following threads on DIYaudio.com but they are way too advanced for me. I will start a thread in the next week or so. Hopefully I'll be able to get a lot of helpful feedback.


BTW, not to be a grammar or word jerk but, judging by the care you put into your projects, I thought you'd want to know the correct engineering term to describe what you mean is "damping". "Dampening tape" would mean that it, like, gets something wet. Sorry, it's a little pet peeve of mine. In my previous job I designed damping treatments for spacecraft systems so that they could survive launch. In that case, when a payload got wet it was usually a very, very bad thing :R



Wardsweb said:


> I added some 3M dampening tape to the underside to help reduce rumble.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

vann_d said:


> Man, this is so awesome! I'm totally psyched that this forum was started. I'm a total beginner when it comes to these amplifier projects but I'm starting one right now. Mine will not be in the same league as any of yours but I'm just really happy to have a forum here on HTS. I've tried following threads on DIYaudio.com but they are way too advanced for me. I will start a thread in the next week or so. Hopefully I'll be able to get a lot of helpful feedback.
> 
> 
> BTW, not to be a grammar or word jerk but, judging by the care you put into your projects, I thought you'd want to know the correct engineering term to describe what you mean is "damping". "Dampening tape" would mean that it, like, gets something wet. Sorry, it's a little pet peeve of mine. In my previous job I designed damping treatments for spacecraft systems so that they could survive launch. In that case, when a payload got wet it was usually a very, very bad thing :R


DOH! My bad. Thanks for pointing that out. It is written clearly on the box.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

NP, I'm sure I'll have many mishaps in my upcoming project and I hope you can help point them out to me. I'm sure many of them will be much more embarrassing that a simple mistake in word choice!

Re: the turntable, as I've come to expect from all of your posts, the craftsmanship is amazing. Well done!


----------

